# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Assistant Collections Manager/Registrar - Bates College - Maine

## JasonO

https://www.higheredjobs.com/admin/details.cfm?JobCode=176209166

*Assistant Collections Manager/Registrar**Institution:*
Bates College


*Location:*
Lewiston, ME


*Category:*
Admin - Arts and Museum Administration



*Posted:*
02/02/2016


*Application Due:*
Open Until Filled


*Type:*
Full Time



Summary and Scope of Position 

The Assistant Collections Manager/Registrar (CMR) will provide general oversight for documentation and care of Museum's diverse collection of over 5,000 objects, building on the museum's longstanding role as a college-wide resource and cultural center for the surrounding community and the state of Maine. The CMR will be responsible for management of collections records and database, administer all collections care and management documentation for permanent collection, incoming, and outgoing artworks, and applying best practices to the work of the museum. The CMR will serve as liaison to classes and visiting scholars by providing access to art in the collections and will supervise collections management interns. This position requires precise attention to detail, strong communication and analytical skills, as well as the abilities to manage multiple projects simultaneously and to work collaboratively and diplomatically. 

Supervises: collections and registration interns. 

Contacts: Museum Director, Curator, Education curator, students and faculty, Information and Library Services staff, Physical Plant, Security. 

Physical Requirements/Skills 

Must be physically capable of lifting up to 35 lbs.; have experience and the ability to lift and handle art objects of various shapes and sizes; and familiarity with power tools. 

Principal Duties and Responsibilities
Manages collections records and database, including accessioning/cataloguing of new acquisitions of all works of art and ensures completion of all appropriate documentation, inspection and documentation of objects entering and leaving the museum, including but not limited to incoming/outgoing loan forms, facility reports, insurance, and shipping.Oversees production of and manages object image files and other media, and integrates into the collection management system; manages rights and reproduction and image requests; generates reports from database as needed.Participates in establishing data standards; develops and expands the museum's digital assets, including history, provenance, status, condition, location, and insurance of each object; establishes consistency in nomenclature and terms.Serves as primary contact for technology support of database and related systems.Works with museum staff and recommends, develops and implements necessary collections management policies and procedures, for storage, galleries, study, and collection public art, and external loans.Monitors art storage and exhibition spaces for temperature/humidity, environmental hazards, safety, and cleanliness.Handles inventory audits; helps identify works requiring conservation treatment.Serves a liaison to classes and visiting scholars accessing art in the collection.Supervises museum collections registration interns.Assists with preparation, packing, and shipping as needed.Follows museum best practices in all work for the museum.A review of applications will begin immediately and will continue through March 1, 2016. The target start date for this position is July 1, 2016.
QUALIFICATIONS 

Bachelor's degree in Art or Art History is required; Master's degree in Museum Studies preferred; preference will be given to candidates with a collections management and/or registration focus. This position requires broad knowledge of digital technologies, metadata standards, and best practices in collections cataloguing; experience with registration methods and terminologies, collections management databases, digital asset management, and stewardship of works of art. Ability to be a member of a small team of museum professionals who staff a dynamic and distinguished academic museum; ability to work with a diverse group of faculty, staff, students and museum visitors on a daily basis; demonstrated ability to prioritize tasks and meet timelines in a deadline driven environment and to work autonomously and make critical independent decisions. 

APPLICATION INSTRUCTIONS 

Please submit a cover letter, resume and contact information for three professional references. 

This position requires successful completion of a pre-employment background screening.
*APPLICATION INFORMATION**Contact:*
Human Resources
Bates College


*Online App. Form:*
http://apply.interfolio.com/33755

----------

